# Air In Water System



## pinecone flapjack (May 13, 2005)

Good Morning, Fellow Outbackers.

This is my first post, however I've been enjoying the opinions and wealth of knowledge available on this site for a little over a year now. In fact, the information I found here played a large part in our decision to purchase our new Outback last year. So, thank you all for that, and now on to my reason for finally gettin off my lazy behind and logging on.

So far everything in the camper works great and we totally love it. 
Here's my concern: I just de-winterized, (we live in central Mass.) and everything seems to have come through the winter just fine. However, in flushing out the water system, I notice that the water coming from the faucets is extremely aerated. There seems to be just as much air coming out as water. Also, the pump sometimes pulses and runs kind of choppy. It seems to me that there's alot of air in the system. Is this normal, and will all the air eventually work itself out as I run the water/pump? Or do I need to worry that air is somehow being sucked into the system through some kind of leak?

Thanks for any advice,
Steve


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Steve,

This happens every time the water lines and tank are drained. It should only take a few seconds at each faucet, however, for the air to vent and the water to flow smoothly.

If it takes longer, you may want to start looking for leaks.

Good luck and happy camping!


----------



## pinecone flapjack (May 13, 2005)

Thanks, Doc.

I've certainly let it run for more than a few seconds. Several minutes, several times. Guess I'll have to get after it this weekend...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It will take a few minutes if the system is empty because if you do it fast you splash all over. You can use a tall cup with the bottom cut out to keep yourself from getting wet. Just stand it over drain and hold it while

opening valves, not perfect but it help

Glad you finally joined us, looking forward to your opinions and knowledge.

John


----------



## pinecone flapjack (May 13, 2005)

Thank you, John.
I'll sure try to chime in when I can.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I have the same problem. The cold water comes thru just fine, but the hot water is a problem. I think the air is trapped in the hot water tank. I haven't turned the hot water heater on yet this year, so I am hoping that will clear things up. I don't think I have any leaks. In the meantime, I'm not worrying too much about it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Try flushing the air out with the city water connection. To avoid filling your Grey tank use the outside shower to vent most of it.

It actually sounds like your Anti-freeze valve is open a little. Not sure if you have one or not but if you installed an anti-freeze valve and hose on the inlet of your pump it may not be fully closed off and is sucking air as it takes water from your tank.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Steve,
I am seeing the same thing you are. The water coming out of my bathroom and kitchen faucets is extremely aerated.

The "blast of air" in the lines went away after the first few seconds but the aerated flow persist. I do not see air in the flow from the tub or the outside shower.

I actually think it is just the aerator on the faucets adding so much air that it is causing the fizzy look. If I hold my fingers in the flow at the faucet tip disrupting the aerator the air seems to be almost gone. I think we are OK.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Also, when using your fresh tank instead of the city water connection, you can minimize air in the lines by filling your system like this:

1. Fill the fresh water tank to the brim.
2. Open the pressure release valve on the hot water heater, screw in the plug.
3. Connect water supply hose to the city water connection and fill the hot water tank until water comes out of pressure release valve. Close valve.
4. With city water still connected, open your faucets, one at a time, until water runs without sputtering.
5. Shut off water supply, disconnect hose from city water connection.

You now have 45 gallons of fresh water (50 gallons if you have a 2005), plus 6 gallons in your hot water tank, plus full lines.

Randy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Also, when using your fresh tank instead of the city water connection, you can minimize air in the lines by filling your system like this:
> 
> 1. Fill the fresh water tank to the brim.
> 2. Open the pressure release valve on the hot water heater, screw in the plug.
> ...


Exactly what I do. I also add a bit of bleach the 1st time and flush lots for the 2nd and 3rd time. I continue until I cannot smell bleach anymore plus one more time for peace of mind.

Thor


----------



## pinecone flapjack (May 13, 2005)

Thank you all for your comments and advice. This weekend I messed around with the thing some more and now the water seems to be coming out much clearer. Checked thoroughly for any leaks and found none. I've just finished flushing out the antifreeze and sanitizing the system with bleach, and all the faucet-running involved must have worked most of the air out of the system. I do have to agree though, that it took a little longer to get the hot water flowing freely. I'll have to try that trick when refilling the hot water tank.

Also, I've finally run the propane tanks dry, refilled and ran the furnace Saturday night when my daughter and her friends spent the night in the camper for her birthday. Everything seems to be working perfectly, and all set for our first trip of the season Memorial Day weekend.

Thanks again for the help,
Steve


----------

